# Kandi/Blount deal is "imminent"



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

This is taken from the Celtics forum:



Causeway said:


> Minnesota is reporting that Kandi hasn't been playing because a trade is in the works. They say in 72 hours they can announce something.
> 
> The source says Kandi is coming to Boston. I do not have a cell number to a Celtics player however this guy has nailed a few trades before as well. This from a contact he knows.
> 
> ...


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

These are excerpts from today's ESPN NBA Insider:

*Can Kandi Man be first to be dealt?*
Chris Sheridan blog

NEW YORK -- When the dam finally breaks and the first trade of the NBA season is made, don't be surprised if Michael Olowokandi is involved. 
He certainly won't be. 

The No. 1 pick of the 1998 draft was expecting to be traded at any moment after Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor indicated Saturday that there was a strong chance Olowokandi would be dealt within 72 hours. 

"I have no idea where," Olowokandi said as he walked off the court after warm-ups before Minnesota's 96-90 victory against the New York Knicks on Monday. 

Olowokandi logged 24 minutes against New York and was his usual lumbering self, having the same type of negligible impact -- no points, six rebounds, four fouls -- that has typified his 7½-year NBA career. With Olowokandi's contract expiring at the end of this season, the Timberwolves have deemed him expendable as they look to pry an offense-minded player off someone else's roster in an effort to improve the league's sixth-worst offense. 

"Obviously it carries a lot more gravity because it came from the owner's mouth, and obviously there's a little anxiety as to where you are and where you stand," Olowokandi said. "This situation, I did try to make the most of it. Whatever situation I find myself in, I'll have to make the most of it." 

Olowokandi sat out Minnesota's previous two games, against Denver and Chicago, although coach Dwane Casey said those DNPs were a result of matchups particular to those two opponents. The 7-footer played the entire fourth quarter against New York, holding opposing center Eddy Curry to four points in the final period. 

Olowokandi said no one from the team had sought him out to explain what might be going on, nor had he sought an explanation himself. One league source with knowledge of the Timberwolves' thinking said an Olowokandi deal was expected by Wednesday at the latest. 

There was speculation that Orlando would be Olowokandi's destination, but a source with the Magic said that was untrue. The Chicago Bulls have been desperate for size since dealing Curry and Antonio Davis to New York, and Olowokandi would seem to be a nice fit if the price was low enough, such as a package of Othella Harrington and Eric Piatkowski -- both of whom also come off the books at the end of the season. Such a trade would not jeopardize the 15-plus million dollars of cap space the Bulls will have at their disposal this summer, and that deal would give the Wolves an aggressive forward, Harrington, who could help improve their last-place ranking in offensive rebounding. 

Backing up a report in Tuesday's Boston Globe, league sources told ESPN.com that Minnesota and Boston have discussed a trade that would include Olowokandi and Mark Blount. Although Celtics boss Danny Ainge would be exchanging a productive center for little more than an expiring contract, it would make playing time available for youngsters Kendrick Perkins and Al Jefferson. 

If Minnesota were to acquire Blount, it would all but take the Wolves out of the mix in terms of pursuing a midlevel free agent next summer. Blount, under contract for $5.5 million this season and owed $28 million through 2009-10, has a 15 percent trade kicker clause in his $38.6 million contract. If he were to be dealt, Blount would reap an extra $4.3 million in salary over the next four seasons.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NBA Rumor Central: Blount-Kandi Trade Imminent?*

Blount-Kandi Trade Imminent?
Jan 17 - According to two league sources, a deal that would send Mark Blount to Minnesota or Memphis could be completed soon, reports the Boston Globe. One source described a deal as "imminent." The most likely scenario would have the Celtics shipping Blount to Minnesota for Michael Olowokandi.
One source told the newspaper that Marcus Banks appears a likely addition, if a third team is needed.

(Insider Note: Blount's contract, which includes a 15% trade kicker, has 4 years and $28 million remaining after this year. The trade kicker would give him an additional $5 million.) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, I haven't seen enough of Blount to form a real opinion on this, aside from the fact that his contract is AWFUL. Offensively, I'm sure he'll be an upgrade (PDub seems adamant that his mid-range jumper is butter), but I just can't get over that contract. Flip Murray should be a good pickup though, provided this does turn into a three way deal.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

As long as the C's ditch Blount, I'm happy.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> As long as the C's ditch Blount, I'm happy.


On behalf of Wolves fans everywhere...thanks for nothing. :none:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Blount is having 13. pts. per game.
just that stat can ensure us on the upper hand,big improvment, he is a shot blocker too.

Ollo' aint making **** to help us improve.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Blount is the most turnover prone player in the entire NBA as well as being one of the worst rebounding big men. He averages slightly over 7 rebounds per 48 minutes and is 109th in the league in that stat, which for a big man is embarrassing. The only big men worse than him are Pat Garrity, Toni Kukoc, and Cliff Robinson. Less than 1 block per game in 30 minutes of action. That's not impressive.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Blount is having 13. pts. per game.


Which he proceeds to make up for with his turnovers and apathetic defense and rebounding. Looking at his stats do nothing to tell you how bad he really is.

He is better than Olowokandi, though.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Kandi for Blount. Son of a b****. WTF Kevin? Our most overpaid worthless bigman is coming off the books this summer and what do you do, trade him for an equally worthless big that doesnt expire for another 4 years.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Basically we are looking to trade Kandi, an expiring contract, for Blount and then some who is another long term contract. Why? No idea. If we could get Davis, Banks, or someone else it would be positive.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't personally see the improvements in this team after the trade if that's possible. We already commit turnovers and doesn't need to make any more stupid turnovers.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

All this trade says to me is that Taylor isn't afraid of the luxury tax. It almost seems like they're thinking "hey, we're overcapped for the next few years anyway, so what the hell...".


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> I don't personally see the improvements in this team after the trade if that's possible. We already commit turnovers and doesn't need to make any more stupid turnovers.



I think getting Blount is a complete downgrade. Kandi is not MR Perimeter and is not that bad on the glass or that bad down low.... And the fact that his contract expires puts him above and beyond Blount. His contract is simply outraguos... Please don't do it. I don't mind having Kandi sit on our bench right now.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I swear, if this trade goes down, I will send a resume to Glen Taylor professing the ways in which I could do a better job as VP/GM than McHale.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> If we could get Davis, Banks, or someone else it would be positive.


You want Ricky Davis included in a trade where the Celtics get Olowokandi?

You could probably get Banks, though. Both Danny and Glenn have given up on him.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Quite possibly one of the worst trades in Wolves history. Trading an expiring contract for a turnover machine with a ridiculous contract, just look over at the Boston boards they are already rejoicing at the thought of Blount leaving their team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Please don't do it. I don't mind having Kandi sit on our bench right now.


Plain and simple, it'll do it.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

In contract talk, it could work a Kandi+Hudson+Skita for Scalabrine+Blount+Banks move.. But it's an even worst move, in salary talk...


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and we are playing the celts tonight at td banknorth garden folks, so no more until after the game


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

You know what the problem is with all the complaints so far, it's that Blount isnt a productive big man. He doesn't rebound ot block, this that, blah blah blah. This team NEEDS a shakeup, not to mention, teams arent chomping at the bit for Big Mike. Fact is our starting C right now, cant rebound that well anways, although he can O rebound well. He is a permiter C, just like Blount, He is not half the shot blocker Griff is, but neither Griff or Blount is a great C, what they have in common, they are both better than Mike, and if we get Flip Murray in the deal, I think that he can be the icing on the cake. Flip could probably crack the starting lineup replacing Hassell, Flip can flat out score. Another PG in Banks, bad idea, we have three at the moment. Olo for Blount and Flip, Good Deal, we're over the cap anyways, so who cares if we pick up more contracts. They'd have to drop KG to hit the FA market anyways. Good move, we need the shakeup.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> You know what the problem is with all the complaints so far, it's that Blount isnt a productive big man. He doesn't rebound ot block, this that, blah blah blah. This team NEEDS a shakeup, not to mention, teams arent chomping at the bit for Big Mike. Fact is our starting C right now, cant rebound that well anways, although he can O rebound well. He is a permiter C, just like Blount, He is not half the shot blocker Griff is, but neither Griff or Blount is a great C, what they have in common, they are both better than Mike, and if we get Flip Murray in the deal, I think that he can be the icing on the cake. Flip could probably crack the starting lineup replacing Hassell, Flip can flat out score. Another PG in Banks, bad idea, we have three at the moment. Olo for Blount and Flip, Good Deal, we're over the cap anyways, so who cares if we pick up more contracts. They'd have to drop KG to hit the FA market anyways. Good move, we need the shakeup.


Blount isn't a shake up. It's swaping one bad player for another bad player. Blount leads the league in turnovers per minute, and doesn't crack the top 100 in rebounds per minute. He has a jump shot, but that's about it. Including the trade kick Blount is getting $8Mil a year over the next 4 years ($7.0Mil, $7.75Mil, $8.45Mil, $9.15Mil). That's hideous. Yes we'll be over the salary cap so it won't affect that, but what it does do is put us over the luxury tax every one of those years, and that's not even counting future signings yet. Taylor isn't going to want to spend $10Mil for a $5Mil player. Blount doesn't improve the team at all and he just hurts it financially. Unless there's something really nice included too (Flip Murray wouldn't be enough), I hate the trade.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Minnesota is officially trying to make their cap situation irrecoverable.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I disagree about Flip Murray, I think he's a starter in this league and I think you guys think that the Wolves can score a big player for Kandi, and they just won't get that much, I hat to say settle, but the thing is, if not this, then maybe, just maybe something a little more attractive, but I doubt there's much out there, so what you guys are saying is you'd rather keep him.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

please dont do this kandi is better than blount...not as many points but more boards and less turnovers plus we wont have to keep him around anymore unlike blount


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I have this unshakeable fear of Minny becoming "New York West". Without the solid drafting.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope you all saw at least on NBA fast break Kandi become part of a new Paul Pierce poster, it just makes me feel all the better about my comments that a shakeup is needed, He saw him coming and ducked away, he created an absolutely great poster shot, I found it so hilarious and it made my day, haha, go Kandi man, altough Blount isn't great either, I just found it hilarious, althought the man did pull down 9 boards.


----------



## BlueDiamonds (Dec 2, 2005)

Kevin Mchale is officially an idiot. Blount isn't bad per say (except for the turnovers)
but he is overpaid even for a center.

Boston makes out in this deal just getting rid of his contract. Somehow I doubt
this deal would even be taking place if Danny Ainge and Kevin Mchale weren't good friends.
Mchale is one of the few friends Ainge has back from his Celtics days.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

BlueDiamonds said:


> Kevin Mchale is officially an idiot. Blount isn't bad per say (except for the turnovers)
> but he is overpaid even for a center.
> 
> Boston makes out in this deal just getting rid of his contract. Somehow I doubt
> ...


Welcome!


Well basically, Blount is not even that productive, Kandi is actually better. As bad as Kandi is, he will still get us rebounds and is still going to give us an expiring contract. 


T.K.O.T.W said what I was thinking too... I really don't want us to become the New York Knics of the West.... Please no.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Well basically, Blount is not even that productive, Kandi is actually better.


Olowokandi's salary situation makes him a better choice for the situation, but I'd say Blount is the better player.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Olowokandi's salary situation makes him a better choice for the situation, but I'd say Blount is the better player.


He's a better scorer. But he's a horrible rebounder and turns the ball over all the time. Given those very important factors I'm not sure there's really much of a difference.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

alot of players seem to think mark could be a really good player. i remember last year gary payton s aid with himself, mark, pierce and ricky he thought the team could do anything. of course, mark had a horrible year a year ago. i have always been an olowakandi fan jus because he was the #1 pick pretty much and i always thought hed be okay but hes been terrible. Id still prefer his expiring contract to blount on the celtics, but at the same time if Blount is with KG who knows, maybe KGs intensity will somehow rub off on Mark. I think he has the talent to be a solid 15/7 guy but hes a moron and doesnt seeem to care about winning all the time.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I recently read in an article that in some national ranking, Blount was the poorest rebounding big man in the NBA.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Actually, Blount's rebounding has a lot to do with the Celtics' system. Ehmunro had a great post about it in the Celtics' forum.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

the main event said:


> Blount is having 13. pts. per game.
> just that stat can ensure us on the upper hand,big improvment, he is a shot blocker too.
> 
> Ollo' aint making **** to help us improve.


you have Blount to thank when your team averages 50 more turnovers a game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> you have Blount to thank when your team averages 50 more turnovers a game.


either way kandi and blount suck and really neither is better...blount bette scorer and kandi is at everything else i guess ...even a better contract


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Actually, Blount's rebounding has a lot to do with the Celtics' system. Ehmunro had a great post about it in the Celtics' forum.


That's just an excuse if a player really has the determination and the aggressiveness, he will and he can grab a rebound.


----------

